# Aquasky Pro Mode- Confusion



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Well there really isn't a way to give you a correct setting really. Too many variables..
Best advice would be to start out low and watch your plants. Then adj accordingly.

i know sounds simplistic but .. 

Also adj color to what you like..You can always do a global dimming.
Pretty sure that controller is capable of it..

Say you like all channels at 100% but it's a new tank so you set the overall output at 50%.

I could suggest you start at 1/2W /gal for 6 hours or any number of shot in the dark settings..
assuming the 15-24" model at 12Watts.. No real issue running it full for that period...

24-36W model is 18W..so adj accordingly.. Prob best to start w/ 10W (about 50% overall)

My guesses should get others to respond.


----------



## Roboto (Mar 24, 2020)

I wouldn't go overboard with all the different settings for colors like you have above.
Start out simple and adjust from there. Equal white/blue/red/green light during your "on" time.
They have a preset "plant growth" setting which is a good starting point.
If you like to have your tanks lights on a little later than in the evening (and your tanks are away from daylight) you can set them to turn off during the day for a few hours and then run them later.

Mine go from 7am until noon and 4PM to 9PM and then I run blue only from 9PM to 10PM for evening mood lighting.
That will probably be too much light for a new tank though and you'll get algae, so as mentioned by jeffkrol above start out with less hours.
Blue light will still inspire algae though so don't make the mistake of thinking that blue light is inconsequential. Green will actually have the least impact on your plants/algae.


----------



## ReeferRusso (Dec 29, 2018)

SiriusBetta said:


> Hello,
> Yesterday I purchased a Fluval Aquasky for my brand new 20 gallon aquarium. Now, I’m a complete beginner- I’ve never done a planted aquarium before. The light has a pro mode, which is confusing to me. I’m not exactly sure what are the best plant growth settings, as there are almost no forum topics detailing this. I followed the example of the only forum topic I could find, but I personally believe that the time the light is on was too much. I also want to recreate the feeling of sunrise and sunset in the aquarium, which is the main thing I liked from the set-up I saw. If someone could guide me to optimizing this light for plant growth, I would really appreciate it.


Here's a good video to watch for using the pro mode. 






Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk Pro


----------

